# Radon Modellneuheiten 2017



## Rothaarsteiger (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eben mal durch das neue Radon Oversized Magazin geblättert. Dort gibt es neben einer Vorstellung und einem kurzen Fahrbericht des Slide 140 27,5+ (das Bike ist ja schon länger bekannt), auch noch eine Anzeige im hinteren Teil. Demnach soll in wenigen Monaten ein neuer Cross Country Hardtailrahmen aus Carbon vorgestellt werden. "Einer der schnellsten und fortschrittlichsten Cross Country Hardtailrahmen der Welt entsteht", heißt es.

Was wird 2017 noch kommen? Das überarbeitete Slide 160 bekommt wohl Verspätung. Wie @BODOPROBST im Slide-160-Thread heute andeutete, wird das Bike in diesem Herbst wohl nicht mehr vorgestellt werden.

Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere noch was Neues gehört. Ich bin gespannt.

Edit: Wenn ich mir ein Bike wünschen dürfte, dann so ein Long-Travel-29er wie das YT Jeffsy.


----------



## filiale (25. Juni 2016)

Die Lisa Brandau fährt den CC Rahmen doch schon als Erlkönig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. Juni 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Lisa Brandau fährt den CC Rahmen doch schon als Erlkönig.



Stimmt. Naja, jetzt wissen wir immerhin, dass das Bike im Herbst zu bekommen sein wird.


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Juni 2016)

Es wird ein neues leichtes Trail Bike geben auf Basis des Skeen 120 mit Pike 130 in 29" aber nur in Alu. Leider kann ich manches nur 
etwas zäh Voranbringen .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## ipuoL (25. Juni 2016)

Heißt das es gibt einen Nachfolger des Black Sin oder wird das neu dazu kommen?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. Juni 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Es wird ein neues leichtes Trail Bike geben auf Basis des Skeen 120 mit Pike 130 in 29" aber nur in Alu. Leider kann ich manches nur
> etwas zäh Voranbringen .   Gruß Bodo



Du hast zu viel Energie, Bodo... 

Finde ich aber super, dass du versuchst deine vielen Ideen umzusetzen.


----------



## fissenid (30. Juni 2016)

Ich würde mich über SRAM Komponenten freuen!
Das 120er Skeen mit XO wäre der hammer................


----------



## harrybike (30. Juni 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Es wird ein neues leichtes Trail Bike geben auf Basis des Skeen 120 mit Pike 130 in 29" aber nur in Alu. Leider kann ich manches nur
> etwas zäh Voranbringen .   Gruß Bodo



und dann mit Boost Standard  und 2tem 27.5+ LRS ? und Reverb.... dann warte ich mit dem Neukauf....


----------



## Oshiki (13. Juli 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Es wird ein neues leichtes Trail Bike geben auf Basis des Skeen 120 mit Pike 130 in 29" aber nur in Alu. Leider kann ich manches nur
> etwas zäh Voranbringen .   Gruß Bodo


Mit welcher Geometrie?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moglie (19. Juli 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Es wird ein neues leichtes Trail Bike geben auf Basis des Skeen 120 mit Pike 130 in 29" aber nur in Alu. Leider kann ich manches nur
> etwas zäh Voranbringen .   Gruß Bodo


Wird sich was an der ZR Race 29 Geometrie ändern; Kettenstrebe, Lenkwinkel etc.?
Wird es bei einer Farbe pro Modell bleiben?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Juli 2016)

Moglie schrieb:


> Wird sich was an der ZR Race 29 Geometrie ändern; Kettenstrebe, Lenkwinkel etc.?
> Wird es bei einer Farbe pro Modell bleiben?



Hi,

Details kann ich dir derzeit noch nicht sagen, daher ist noch ein wenig Geduld gefragt.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzoburg (25. Juli 2016)

weiß man schon über das swoop170 2017 etwas?
geo, ausstattung, farben (vl. raw, oder schwarz eloxiert), rahmenkits, etc.?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Juli 2016)

WHEN IT'S TIME FOR SOMETHING NEW - Official Teaser






...coming soon...


----------



## Moglie (30. Juli 2016)

Gibts die neuen Bikes dann auch ab August auf der Webseite zu sehen?


----------



## jr_hebboch (30. Juli 2016)

Wird sich auch im eBikebereich was tun?

Bin auf der Suche nach einem eHardtail mit 27,5+

Hänge momentan am Speci Levo HT 6Fattie fest. Habe aber etwas Bedenken wegen Brose.

Gibt es da Updates beim ZR Race Hybrid in Sachen Akku-Integration und Bereifung?

Das Design vom ZR Race Hybrid ist gelinde gesagt leider etwas "altbacken".


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. August 2016)

RADON JEALOUS - Who do you want to make jealous?


----------



## Moglie (1. August 2016)

Das Jealous ersetzt das Black Sin oder erweitert die 29er Race Serie?
Gibt es jetzt schon Neuigkeiten zur ZR Race 29 GEO? Wird diese bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edi6800 (1. August 2016)

...und die Rennradfraktion wartet ja auch schon länger auf einen Marathon-, Komfort-, wie immer man es nennen will -Renner mit Disc... Gibt es hierzu evtl. schon eine Offenbarung? In der aktuellen Bike-/Tour-Beilage ist noch nichts zu sehen - Dagegen die Koblenzer und Bocholter schon


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. August 2016)

Ich denke mal, Radon lässt sich noch etwas Zeit. Sie wollen sich ja, wie sie in dieser Pressemitteilung kundtaten, vom branchenüblichen Zyklus lösen und die tatsächlichen Kalenderjahre zu Modelljahren werden lassen.


----------



## dummeLiese (1. August 2016)

Moglie schrieb:


> Das Jealous ersetzt das Black Sin oder erweitert die 29er Race Serie?
> Gibt es jetzt schon Neuigkeiten zur ZR Race 29 GEO? Wird diese bleiben?


Schau mal hier:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/mtb_neuheiten/neuheiten-2017-radon-jealous/a33150.html

http://enduro-mtb.com/purer-neid-das-neue-radon-jealous-cross-country-hardtail/


----------



## bartos0815 (1. August 2016)

Naja stack und reach sind eher konservativ geblieben, die flache front gibt's wohl nur über negativ vorbauten und flatbars... Schade bei einer neukonstruktion gings auch anders.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. August 2016)

Da ist das Ding: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/08/01/radon-jealous-neues-29-race-hardtail/


----------



## dummeLiese (1. August 2016)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Naja stack und reach sind eher konservativ geblieben, die flache front gibt's wohl nur über negativ vorbauten und flatbars... Schade bei einer neukonstruktion gings auch anders.


wenn man den Bericht hier liest, hast du scheinbar die Geometriedaten verwechselt


----------



## bartos0815 (2. August 2016)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> wenn man den Bericht hier liest, hast du scheinbar die Geometriedaten verwechselt


Naja bericht ist das eine, die geodaten in real was andres! Da seh ich nix langes flaches. Stack 627mm in gr m ist nicht flach für xc!


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. August 2016)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Naja bericht ist das eine, die geodaten in real was andres! Da seh ich nix langes flaches. Stack 627mm in gr m ist nicht flach für xc!


Ein geringeren Stack geht nur über ein kürzeren Steuerkopf wir haben unter 100mm festgestellt das der STW sehr stark sich Verschlechtert 
da ist es bei Race Fahrw. sinnvoller einen Negativen Vorbau zu verwenden. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Florian301 (5. August 2016)

@BODOPROBST :

Kannst oder darfst du schon etwas zu dem 90mm Racefully sagen? =)


----------



## ride2befree (6. August 2016)

bin leider nicht up to date dieses jahr... wie siehts denn mit den guten alten swoop´s aus für 2017,ist da schon was bekannt?
...und was kommt im downhill-bereich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. August 2016)

Die sind doch beide gerade erst zu diesem Modelljahr neu aufgelegt worden.


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. August 2016)

Racefully Carbon ev. 2o18 . Der DH 200 ist Bewährt und wird sich nur in der Ausstattung ändern.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. August 2016)

Liebe RADON Community,

einige RADON Neuheiten wurden bereits durch die Presse veröffentlicht und wir freuen uns, dass Ihr in den sozialen Netzwerken schon fleißig über das SLIDE+, das SKEEN 120 und das JEALOUS diskutiert und spekuliert. In Kürze werdet Ihr unter www.youarejealous.com noch viele Details zum JEALOUS, unserem neuen High End Carbon Hardtail aus erster Hand erfahren.

Wir haben uns dieses Jahr ganz bewusst entschieden, nicht auf der Eurobike auszustellen. Ein zentraler Beweggrund für unsere Entscheidung ist unser Verständnis von einem Modelljahr. Als Marke mit direktem Fokus auf Euch, die Endverbraucher wollen wir uns von den typischen Orderzyklen des Fahrrad-Einzelhandels lösen und das Jahr 2017 auch tatsächlich erst am 1. Januar 2017 einläuten. So wecken wir bei Euch auch keine falschen Hoffnungen hinsichtlich der Lieferbarkeit. Letztlich werden wir dadurch aber auch weitere Neuheiten während der kommenden Monate präsentieren, die sich vollständig vom üblichen und immer früher beginnenden Modelljahr lösen. Ihr könnt daher bereits jetzt auf die ein- oder andere Neuigkeit z.B. zu den Themen E-MTB und Disc Rennrad freuen.

Viele Grüße

Chris Stahl und das RADON Team


----------



## siebenacht (12. August 2016)

Was man über die neuen Metric Dämpfer liest, klingt sehr vielversprechend. Einige Hersteller haben diese Dämpfer schon verbaut.
Ist für 2017 im Swoop 170 der Einbau dieser neuen Dämpfer angedacht oder kann man diese später nachrüsten (eventuell mit anderer Wippe)? 
Gruß 78


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. August 2016)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Was man über die neuen Metric Dämpfer liest, klingt sehr vielversprechend. Einige Hersteller haben diese Dämpfer schon verbaut.
> Ist für 2017 im Swoop 170 der Einbau dieser neuen Dämpfer angedacht oder kann man diese später nachrüsten (eventuell mit anderer Wippe)?
> Gruß 78


Der Swoop 170 hat einen Dämpfer 213mm mit 63mm Hub der Metric ist 230mm mit 65mm Hub also mit 17mm eine große Abweichung
was die Umrüstung erschwert. Der Vorteil der Metric liegt aber auf konstruktiefen Bereich z. B. wird der Dämpfer mit 65-62,2-60 und 55mm
Hub angeboten und als T. Mount mit 205mm für OEM. Vorteil beim der Arbeit hat nur der RS da Fox die Dämpfer ohne Änderung baut. Auch
bei RS sind die Vorteile überschau bar. Folge wird wohl so sein das in n. Zeit wohl Dämpfer von den Herstellern für die Bike als Ersatzteil
angeboten werden. Beim Swoop 170 wird es ein Elox M. geben. Gruß Bodo


----------



## siebenacht (15. August 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Der Dämpfer beim Swoop müsste doch 216mm lang sein, also fehlen nur 14mm zum 230mm Metric. Flipchip auf Parkmode einstellen, dann sind es vielleicht nur noch 7mm, könnte man also vielleicht sogar ins aktuelle Modell ohne Änderung der Wippe verbauen, aber wahrscheinlich passt der Metric-Dämpfer oben wegen der Breite nicht rein. Daher müsste wohl doch die Wippe angepasst werden (so auch beim Transition Patrol). Giant hat sogar beim Trance den Trunnion-Mount-Dämpfer verbaut.



BODOPROBST schrieb:


> ...Beim Swoop 170 wird es ein Elox M. geben. Gruß Bodo


Super

Gruß 78


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. August 2016)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung.
> Der Dämpfer beim Swoop müsste doch 216mm lang sein, also fehlen nur 14mm zum 230mm Metric. Flipchip auf Parkmode einstellen, dann sind es vielleicht nur noch 7mm, könnte man also vielleicht sogar ins aktuelle Modell ohne Änderung der Wippe verbauen, aber wahrscheinlich passt der Metric-Dämpfer oben wegen der Breite nicht rein. Daher müsste wohl doch die Wippe angepasst werden (so auch beim Transition Patrol). Giant hat sogar beim Trance den Trunnion-Mount-Dämpfer verbaut.
> 
> 
> ...


Gennau 14mm länger geht aber nicht in Hebel in der Park P. habe mich aber für 2017 auf die sichere Seite begeben auch weil es 2017 in
Met. noch kein Vivid und X2 geben soll. Muß der Rahmen und Hebel geändert werden. Wird wohl auf 2018 kommen, Vorteil für Biker über
100kg.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## siebenacht (16. August 2016)

OK, danke für die Info. Gruß 78


----------



## ders (16. August 2016)

Ich wünsche mir für 2017 einen Park/ Downhiller mit der Option zwischen 26 und 27,5 Zoll zu wechseln.
Er sollte einen Aluminiumrahmen haben und die Möglichkeit besitzen den Lenkwinkel anzupassen.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (17. August 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir für 2017 einen Park/ Downhiller mit der Option zwischen 26 und 27,5 Zoll zu wechseln.
> Er sollte einen Aluminiumrahmen haben und die Möglichkeit besitzen den Lenkwinkel anzupassen.
> 
> lg


Die Reifengr. und der Lenkw. werden sehr oft als Allheilmittel gehandelt dabei gibt es Einfach Möglichkeiten die schneller wirken wie 
Vorbau ändern. Du kannst mit einen 25-35mm Vorbau der auch noch 10-15 mm höher baut mehr erreichen und schneller, einfacher
nur damit nicht Übertreiben erst 35 Probefahren 25mm ist schon ganz Extrem. Auch mit der richtigen Reifenwahl kann man viel 
Erreichen, 26" sehe ich nicht als Sinnvoll wegen der fehlenden Laufrad Auswahl auch mit Reifen nicht Toll. Winkelsteuersätze sind meist
sehr anfällige Teile viel einfacher erstmal mit der Gabel Höhe arbeiten im Park mit 202mm bei schnell DH mit 220mm höhe Fahren macht
über 1° aus.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## ders (17. August 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die Reifengr. und der Lenkw. werden sehr oft als Allheilmittel gehandelt dabei gibt es Einfach Möglichkeiten die schneller wirken wie
> Vorbau ändern. Du kannst mit einen 25-35mm Vorbau der auch noch 10-15 mm höher baut mehr erreichen und schneller, einfacher
> nur damit nicht Übertreiben erst 35 Probefahren 25mm ist schon ganz Extrem. Auch mit der richtigen Reifenwahl kann man viel
> Erreichen, 26" sehe ich nicht als Sinnvoll wegen der fehlenden Laufrad Auswahl auch mit Reifen nicht Toll. Winkelsteuersätze sind meist
> ...


Danke Bodo!
Ich finde es aus pers. Gründen nur schade, dass 26" so vernachlässigt wird. Viele andere Hersteller bieten ja noch die Möglichkeit an zwischen den beiden Radgrößen zu wechseln. Mein 210er finde ich im direkten Vergleich zum neuen 200er wendiger/ agiler. Dazu kommt, dass ich über die Jahre auch an Ersatzteilen für diese Radgröße gut aufgestellt bin und würde es natürlich erst einmal "aufbrauchen".

lg


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. August 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Danke Bodo!
> Ich finde es aus pers. Gründen nur schade, dass 26" so vernachlässigt wird. Viele andere Hersteller bieten ja noch die Möglichkeit an zwischen den beiden Radgrößen zu wechseln. Mein 210er finde ich im direkten Vergleich zum neuen 200er wendiger/ agiler. Dazu kommt, dass ich über die Jahre auch an Ersatzteilen für diese Radgröße gut aufgestellt bin und würde es natürlich erst einmal "aufbrauchen".
> 
> lg


Mit 26" gebe ich dir recht der Wechsel wahr völlig unnötig, aber wir haben jetzt da Tatsachen, das 26" von der Entwicklung ausgeschlossen
ist.  Uns ist die ganze Sache auch nicht recht aber wir müssen mitspielen. Im WC keine Reifen in 26" z. B.. Leider sind die meisten Umrüstungen 26 auf 27,5 mogelpackungen du kannst keine 27,5 in eine 26 Gabel bauen und so weider z. B. Gabellänge und Reifenhöhe 
sind 25mm Bauhöhe, klar Fährt ein Bike mit einen 15mm höheren BB auch aber nie Gescheit.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## ders (17. August 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Mit 26" gebe ich dir recht der Wechsel wahr völlig unnötig, aber wir haben jetzt da Tatsachen, das 26" von der Entwicklung ausgeschlossen
> ist.  Uns ist die ganze Sache auch nicht recht aber wir müssen mitspielen. Im WC keine Reifen in 26" z. B.. Leider sind die meisten Umrüstungen 26 auf 27,5 mogelpackungen du kannst keine 27,5 in eine 26 Gabel bauen und so weider z. B. Gabellänge und Reifenhöhe
> sind 25mm Bauhöhe, klar Fährt ein Bike mit einen 15mm höheren BB auch aber nie Gescheit.   Gruß Bodo


Hallo Bodo.

Vielen Dank für diese ehrliche Antwort!

lg


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. August 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo.
> 
> Vielen Dank für diese ehrliche Antwort!
> 
> lg


Mich freut es auch mit Leuten zu Unterhalten die sich mit der Sache beschäftigen. habe in letzter Zeit hier leider das Gefühl hier sind
einige Unterwegs die nur St---- wollen. Da ich das ganze ohne F. Hintergrund mache hab ich schon mit den Gedanken gespielt hier
Außzusteigen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## sgclimber (17. August 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Da ich das ganze ohne F. Hintergrund mache hab ich schon mit den Gedanken gespielt hier Außzusteigen.  Gruß Bodo



Was wirklich sehr, sehr schade wäre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (17. August 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Mich freut es auch mit Leuten zu Unterhalten die sich mit der Sache beschäftigen. habe in letzter Zeit hier leider das Gefühl hier sind
> einige Unterwegs die nur St---- wollen. Da ich das ganze ohne F. Hintergrund mache hab ich schon mit den Gedanken gespielt hier
> Außzusteigen.  Gruß Bodo


Wäre wirklich schade, ich denke, dass auch Radon erheblich davon profitiert, dass Du aktiv im Forum unterwegs bist. 
So nah ist man bei den meisten Herstellern nicht am Geschehen. 
Bei mir war der "Support" hier im Forum definitiv ein Mit-Grund, warum ich mich für Radon entschied. 
Viele Hersteller "geben" sich in Preis und Leistung nicht mehr viel, da macht so etwas mMn. schon den Unterschied.
Das Internet enthemmt aufgrund der Anonymität, hier ist es einfach, schnell mal etwas ohne nachzudenken zu schreiben. 
Trotzdem glaube ich, dass die Mehrheit hier im Radon-Forum nicht so denkt und handelt. 

lg


----------



## siebenacht (17. August 2016)

@ Bodo
Kann ich mich nur anschließen, wäre wirklich ein Verlust, wenn Du hier aussteigen würdest.
Ich denke, die meisten hier sind dankbar, die fachlichen Infos aus erster Hand zu erfahren.
Gruß 78


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. August 2016)

Danke Leute. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Nukem49 (17. August 2016)

Also für mich ist das auch ein Grund Radon die Stange zu halten. Kommunikation und Service hier sind spitzenmäßig. Wäre schade wenn das in irgend einer Form zurück geschraubt wird.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. August 2016)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Also für mich ist das auch ein Grund Radon die Stange zu halten. Kommunikation und Service hier sind spitzenmäßig. Wäre schade wenn das in irgend einer Form zurück geschraubt wird.


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (17. August 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Wäre wirklich schade, ich denke, dass auch Radon erheblich davon profitiert, dass Du aktiv im Forum unterwegs bist.
> So nah ist man bei den meisten Herstellern nicht am Geschehen.
> Bei mir war der "Support" hier im Forum definitiv ein Mit-Grund, warum ich mich für Radon entschied.
> Viele Hersteller "geben" sich in Preis und Leistung nicht mehr viel, da macht so etwas mMn. schon den Unterschied.
> ...



Unterschreib


----------



## Cube_Heinz (17. August 2016)

Schließe mich meinen Vorschreibern uneingeschränkt an.
Grüße Chris


----------



## jr_hebboch (24. August 2016)

Wann wird es Infos zu den neuen eMTB geben? Das ZR Race Hybrid ist ja schon "Sold Out".

Kommen da zeitnah Infos, wo die Reise da bei Radon hingeht? Ein paar Eckdaten?

Ich möchte noch die Eurobike abwarten und mich dann für ein Rad entscheiden. Ein paar Info wären schön, bevor ich ungeduldig werde und voreilig das "falsche" Bike kaufe.


----------



## Kostemer (24. August 2016)

Wollte für den Berg Urlaub mir auch jetzt ein E Bike anschaffen. Als Radon Fan natürlich erst mal da rein geschaut.
Volle XT Ausstattung. 500mAh Akku. Der dicke Antrieb. Passt... Nur ausverkauft.

Auch ich warte nun auf was neues.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. August 2016)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Wann wird es Infos zu den neuen eMTB geben? Das ZR Race Hybrid ist ja schon "Sold Out".
> 
> Kommen da zeitnah Infos, wo die Reise da bei Radon hingeht? Ein paar Eckdaten?
> 
> Ich möchte noch die Eurobike abwarten und mich dann für ein Rad entscheiden. Ein paar Info wären schön, bevor ich ungeduldig werde und voreilig das "falsche" Bike kaufe.



Hi,

Infos werden in den nächsten Wochen noch einige kommen. Daher ist noch ein wenig Geduld gefragt 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (24. August 2016)

Servus, 
mich würde mal eine Stellungnahme/ Erläuterung zur Geometrieänderung von Black Sin auf Jealous interessieren. 
Für mich geht das nämlich zumindest teilweise in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. August 2016)

Kostemer schrieb:


> Wollte für den Berg Urlaub mir auch jetzt ein E Bike anschaffen. Als Radon Fan natürlich erst mal da rein geschaut.
> Volle XT Ausstattung. 500mAh Akku. Der dicke Antrieb. Passt... Nur ausverkauft.
> 
> Auch ich warte nun auf was neues.




kauf Dir ein Gondel Ticket ist billiger bzw. inklusive mit der JokerCard in Saalbach z.B.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. August 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Servus,
> mich würde mal eine Stellungnahme/ Erläuterung zur Geometrieänderung von Black Sin auf Jealous interessieren.
> Für mich geht das nämlich zumindest teilweise in die falsche Richtung.



Hi,

was meinst Du genau mit "falsche Richtung"? Hast Du dir bereits folgende Rubrik (www.youarejealous.com/handling/) angeschaut? Hier findest Du eine Übersicht zu den Geo-Daten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## exbonner (26. August 2016)

Ist schon bekannt, ob es vom 130er Slide einen neuen Rahmen geben wird?


----------



## Kostemer (26. August 2016)

Wer kein Facebook nutzt.
Radon hat das Test Bike gepostet


----------



## Cube_Heinz (26. August 2016)

nix was ich mir vor meinem 80. Geburtstag wünsche...


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. August 2016)

Cube_Heinz schrieb:


> nix was ich mir vor meinem 80. Geburtstag wünsche...


Weist der eine brauch es mit 40 der andere 80 , ich hab mir es zum 70den Gewünscht .Muß aber sagen damit machen ganz 
neue Sachen Spaß.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Cube_Heinz (26. August 2016)

sind bei mir auch nur noch 25 Jahre bis 80. Wer weiß was da noch passiert...
Und klar, Spaß macht´s auf jeden Fall, habe ich schon probiert.


----------



## isartrailsurfer (26. August 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Weist der eine brauch es mit 40 der andere 80 , ich hab mir es zum 70den Gewünscht .Muß aber sagen damit machen ganz
> neue Sachen Spaß.  Gruß Bodo


Hey Bodo, Du bist doch noch keine 70? Schaust aus wie 60 und fährst Rad wie ein 20-Jähriger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (26. August 2016)

Kostemer schrieb:


> Wer kein Facebook nutzt.
> Radon hat das Test Bike gepostet


Wieso bosch und nicht den kompakten shimano motor? 
Besser wäre es immer noch ohne motor!


----------



## Florian301 (27. August 2016)

@BODOPROBST : Wieso habt ihr euch beim Race Fully Skeen denn für 90mm entschieden anstatt 100?

"Nächstes Jahr präsentieren wir das *Worldcup Skeen Carbon 90*, das Swoop Carbon DH, das ZR Race Trail, das Rennrad Spire Disc, das neue ZR Race Hybrid, und und und - seid gespannt!"


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. August 2016)

isartrailsurfer schrieb:


> Hey Bodo, Du bist doch noch keine 70? Schaust aus wie 60 und fährst Rad wie ein 20-Jähriger


Hab ja auch noch ein noch Zeit nach der Messe kommt erstmal ein neues DH dran danach das Swoop 170 für 2018 mit Metrik Dämpfer und
dann ohne Umwerfer.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## vitaminc (27. August 2016)

kein potentes 29er wie E29, Slash, Wreckoning in Planung ?


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. August 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> kein potentes 29er wie E29, Slash, Wreckoning in Planung ?


Wir Denken darüber nach . Aber bei den ganzen 29er ist das Laufradgewicht noch mehr das NO-Go wie beim 27,5" . Geht Toll mit Carbonlaufr. und leichten Reifen mit soliden Laufr. und 1200gr Reifen Lastwagen erster Ordnung und die 1200gr sind bei 29" nicht
übertrieben Ext. .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. August 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST : Wieso habt ihr euch beim Race Fully Skeen denn für 90mm entschieden anstatt 100?
> 
> "Nächstes Jahr präsentieren wir das *Worldcup Skeen Carbon 90*, das Swoop Carbon DH, das ZR Race Trail, das Rennrad Spire Disc, das neue ZR Race Hybrid, und und und - seid gespannt!"


Wird 100mm haben.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (27. August 2016)

Top! Danke!


----------



## vitaminc (27. August 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Wir Denken darüber nach . Aber bei den ganzen 29er ist das Laufradgewicht noch mehr das NO-Go wie beim 27,5" . Geht Toll mit Carbonlaufr. und leichten Reifen mit soliden Laufr. und 1200gr Reifen Lastwagen erster Ordnung und die 1200gr sind bei 29" nicht
> übertrieben Ext. .   Gruß Bodo



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen_, _auch in der Praxis hat sich das bei mir bislang nicht bewährt das 29" weniger agil sein soll nur weil die Laufräder größer sind und paar Gramm mehr wiegen. Man muss auch nicht automatisch 1200gr Reifen fahren, ein Conti 2.4 Apex wiegt 1kg und wird den meisten Leuten sicher auf Touren reichen. Im Bikepark spielt Uphill eh keine Rolle und bergab ist 29" den 27,5" Rädern wenn es stark verblockt wird imho überlegen.

Aber denkt Ihr ruhig noch paar Jahre drüber nach, gibt ja zum Glück viele andere Hersteller die inzwischen bemerkt haben das ein Markt dafür da ist. Mich würde es wenig wundern wenn in der EWS immer mehr Fahrer auf 29" wechseln..


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. August 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen_, _auch in der Praxis hat sich das bei mir bislang nicht bewährt das 29" weniger agil sein soll nur weil die Laufräder größer sind und paar Gramm mehr wiegen. Man muss auch nicht automatisch 1200gr Reifen fahren, ein Conti 2.4 Apex wiegt 1kg und wird den meisten Leuten sicher auf Touren reichen. Im Bikepark spielt Uphill eh keine Rolle und bergab ist 29" den 27,5" Rädern wenn es stark verblockt wird imho überlegen.
> 
> Aber denkt Ihr ruhig noch paar Jahre drüber nach, gibt ja zum Glück viele andere Hersteller die inzwischen bemerkt haben das ein Markt dafür da ist. Mich würde es wenig wundern wenn in der EWS immer mehr Fahrer auf 29" wechseln..


Erstens wenn einer Fahren kann ist ihn 26" 27,5" oder 29"Egal . Die Werksfahrer fahren das was die Werke wollen. Die fahren sowieso Reifen
mit denen der Hobby nicht weit kommt. Aber lassen wir das bei unseren Alurahmen macht es wenig Sinn soll von 2200-3600.-€ abdecken da 
sind 27,5" Sinnvoller aber wenn ich das GO für ein Swoop Carbon bekomme ja gern , obwohl es nur ein neues Schwein ist was von den zwei
Großen ----------. Aber trotzdem das Trek macht an aber nicht nur wegen 29" geil.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## stefbiker10 (29. August 2016)

Ein Swoop Carbon mit 29", kurzer Kettenstrebe (kleiner 435 mm; Agilität ähnlich des Specialized Enduro 29), ohne eingeplantem Umwerfer aber mit X01 Eagle, ca. 160 mm Federweg vorne/hinten, Fox 36 und Float X2, wäre für 2018 eine schöne Sache - da würde ich doch glatt meinen Fuhrpark bestehend aus Slide 150 (aus 2013) erweitern...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (29. August 2016)

stefbiker10 schrieb:


> Ein Swoop Carbon mit 29", kurzer Kettenstrebe (kleiner 435 mm; Agilität ähnlich des Specialized Enduro 29), ohne eingeplantem Umwerfer aber mit X01 Eagle, ca. 160 mm Federweg vorne/hinten, Fox 36 und Float X2, wäre für 2018 eine schöne Sache - da würde ich doch glatt meinen Fuhrpark bestehend aus Slide 150 (aus 2013) erweitern...



Da wäre ich dabei und würde das neue Slide 160 links liegen lassen.


----------



## alvis (31. August 2016)

Wie wäre es den mit nem
 Slide 29  130-140 Carbon

Oder gibbet das schon....
Ich kann mich mit 27.5er nicht so recht anfreunden.


----------



## Cube_Heinz (31. August 2016)

alvis schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den mit nem
> Slide 29  130-140 Carbon
> 
> Oder gibbet das schon....
> Ich kann mich mit 27.5er nicht so recht anfreunden.



Das wäre auch genau das was mir vorschwebt. 
Habe mein 130er Slide schon auf 140 vorne getravelt und auf knapp unter 13kg getunt.
Ein 130/140er Carbon Slide mit um die 12kg und gerne 2fach wäre genau der Grund das Sparschwein zu schlachten auf den ich warte 

Ist sowas in der Pipeline?

Gruß Chris


----------



## ron101 (31. August 2016)

Lohnt sich das warten auf ein Radon Trail/AM Hardtail, mit flacherem Lenkwikel als die CC mässigen 70°?
Oder wird es sowas nicht geben.

Cheers
ron


----------



## alvis (31. August 2016)

Cube_Heinz schrieb:


> Das wäre auch genau das was mir vorschwebt.
> Habe mein 130er Slide schon auf 140 vorne getravelt und auf knapp unter 13kg getunt.
> Ein 130/140er Carbon Slide mit um die 12kg und gerne 2fach wäre genau der Grund das Sparschwein zu schlachten auf den ich warte
> 
> ...



Das wäre nicht schlecht.....
Wichtig 29 Zoll
@BODOPROBST

Und noch was....
Gibbet den Nachfolger vom Black Sin 
Auch für Menschen wie mich. ....
Die jenseits der 195cm sind?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (31. August 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das warten auf ein Radon Trail/AM Hardtail, mit flacherem Lenkwikel als die CC mässigen 70°?
> Oder wird es sowas nicht geben.
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Im Lebtag nicht. Ist ein Nischenprodukt, kommt für Radon gewiss nicht in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeener82 (1. September 2016)

Ist schon bekannt ob es ein Gravel oder Cyclocross 2017 gibt?


----------



## ron101 (1. September 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Im Lebtag nicht. Ist ein Nischenprodukt, kommt für Radon gewiss nicht in Frage.



Schade ;-)


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. September 2016)

alvis schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht schlecht.....
> Wichtig 29 Zoll
> @BODOPROBST
> 
> ...



Hi,

der Nachfolger vom Black Sin (JEALOUS) wird es in vier Rahmengrößen geben. Details und Geometrie-Daten findest Du unter www.youarejealous.com

Gruß, Andi


----------



## alvis (1. September 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Nachfolger vom Black Sin (JEALOUS) wird es in vier Rahmengrößen geben. Details und Geometrie-Daten findest Du unter www.youarejealous.com
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Ok....  

Und das slide carbon in 29?


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (12. September 2016)

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Jealous-Modelle und Preise! War/bin eigentlich sehr auf das Canyon Exceed (ggfs. "nur" der SL und nicht der SLX-Rahmen) fixiert! Hier sind die Modelle ja schon bekannt gegeben worden (https://www.canyon.com/specials/bikes2017/ --> Mtb --> Exceed)! Die Preise werden wohl kurz vor oder nach Radon bekannt/festgelegt.
Soweit ich es auf der Radon Jealous-Seite lesen kann, ist der neue Rahmen ja in jeder Hinsicht top (STW-Faktor) und mit den aktuellsten Features (wie z. B. Boost) ausgestattet. Mal sehen, wer von Canyon/Radon härter kalkuliert!


----------



## Kostemer (13. September 2016)

Frag mich wann Radon ihre ganzen Modelle raus haut. Wollte eigentlich schon demnächst mich für mein neues Bike entscheiden.


----------



## supermanlovers (13. September 2016)

Vorstellung Anfang 2017. Verfügbar dann ein paar Wochen später.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. September 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Vorstellung Anfang 2017. Verfügbar dann ein paar Wochen später.



Hi,

wir werden unsere 2017er Palette in den kommenden Wochen nach und nach präsentieren und hier und da sicherlich auch ein paar Bilder posten. Aller Voraussicht werden viele Bikes dann bereits ab November/Dezember erhältlich sein.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## supermanlovers (13. September 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Als Marke mit direktem Fokus auf Euch, die Endverbraucher wollen wir uns von den typischen Orderzyklen des Fahrrad-Einzelhandels lösen und das Jahr 2017 auch tatsächlich erst am 1. Januar 2017 einläuten. So wecken wir bei Euch auch keine falschen Hoffnungen hinsichtlich der Lieferbarkeit...das RADON Team



Ist mir aber recht. Dann kann man besser planen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alvis (13. September 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir werden unsere 2017er Palette in den kommenden Wochen nach und nach präsentieren und hier und da sicherlich auch ein paar Bilder posten. Aller Voraussicht werden viele Bikes dann bereits ab November/Dezember erhältlich sein.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hallo Andi , 

finde ich grundsätzlich auch gut....
Gibt es denn im nächsten Jahr ein 
Slide Carbon mit 29" Laufrädern?
Könnte mich evtl. Davon abhalten bei Rose ein Alu Bike zu bestellen.


----------



## Cube_Heinz (13. September 2016)

alvis schrieb:


> Hallo Andi ,
> 
> finde ich grundsätzlich auch gut....
> Gibt es denn im nächsten Jahr ein
> ...


und mich von einem Neuaufbau 
Grüße Chris


----------



## Kostemer (13. September 2016)

Hmm ok. Ist das so das jährliche Vorgehen? Es ist das erste mal dass wie nach neuen Bikes ausschau halten und überall werden von den Hersteller ihre Bikes präsentiert. Habe da natürlich auf Radon gehofft.

Direkt in der Winterzeit neue Bikes auf den Markt zu werfen erscheint mir etwas unpassend. Es ist halt Winter.


----------



## supermanlovers (13. September 2016)

Andere Firmen stellen ihre Bikes vielleicht im Spätsommer vor. Die Verfügbarkeit ist meistens aber erst Frühjahr des Folgejahrs.
Man warten halt auf die Resonanz der Händler und Endkunden lässt dann entsprechend in Asien fertigen. (die meisten sind nur leider zu vorsichtig. Die Folge ist dann das Modelle schon im März ausverkauft sind)


----------



## klickfisch (23. September 2016)

Zwar noch nicht live und wohl noch im Aufbau (6.0 und 7.0 haben die gleichen Specs)
http://www.youarejealous.com/modelle/

JEALOUS 6.0
Gabel Fox Float 32 29", Terralogic, taper, Kashima QR15
Federweg Front 100mm
Laufradsatz DT Swiss X1700 Spline 29, QR15/X12
Bremse Shimano XT BR-M8000
Bremsscheiben Shimano SM-RT54, 180/160mm, Center-Lock


----------



## gleimer (28. September 2016)

klickfisch schrieb:


> Zwar noch nicht live und wohl noch im Aufbau (6.0 und 7.0 haben die gleichen Specs)
> http://www.youarejealous.com/modelle/
> 
> JEALOUS 6.0
> ...




Scheint so als ob die Preise jetzt auch schon online sind....

http://www.youarejealous.com/modelle/

und siehe 6.0 die specs haben sich nochmal geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alvis (28. September 2016)

alvis schrieb:


> Hallo Andi ,
> 
> finde ich grundsätzlich auch gut....
> Gibt es denn im nächsten Jahr ein
> ...



@Radon-Bikes 

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst....
Gibt es eine Planung zu einem
29er Carbon Fully?

Spiele mit dem Gedanken nach was neuem.
Geil wäre ein AM Carbon als 29er
Oder ein 29er Carbon  Race Fully mit 100mm  FW


----------



## supermanlovers (28. September 2016)

Ein 29er Enduro wäre auch etwas. Scheint langsam bzw. wieder in Mode zu kommen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. September 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ein 29er Enduro wäre auch etwas. Scheint langsam bzw. wieder in Mode zu kommen.


Ja die K. Bedingungen haben sich Verbessert , Boost Laufräder besser und Reifen leichter. Macht aber nur Sinn bei der höheren Preisklasse
da diese Bikes von einen geringen Laufradgewicht ihren Reitz beziehen. Wir Arbeiten an einen 140er und einen 170er Bike aber ist 2018.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## ron101 (29. September 2016)

Weiss man schon etwas mehr vom 160er 2017? 
Prototyp Foto Geo oder so?

Cheers
ron


----------



## fone (29. September 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ja die K. Bedingungen haben sich Verbessert , Boost Laufräder besser und Reifen leichter. Macht aber nur Sinn bei der höheren Preisklasse
> da diese Bikes von einen geringen Laufradgewicht ihren Reitz beziehen. Wir Arbeiten an einen 140er und einen 170er Bike aber ist 2018.
> Gruß Bodo


Ein 29" 170mm Bike?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (29. September 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Ein 29" 170mm Bike?



Das 170-mm-Bike wird vielleicht das neue Slide Carbon.


----------



## alvis (29. September 2016)

alvis schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst....
> Gibt es eine Planung zu einem
> ...



@BODOPROBST

Gibt's ne Planung zu einem race fully
In 29"
Aus Carbon.?


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. September 2016)

alvis schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> 
> Gibt's ne Planung zu einem race fully
> In 29"
> Aus Carbon.?


Ist grade eine Schwierige Frage bitte ein paar Tage warten.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Skeener82 (29. September 2016)

Um meine Frage nochmal aufzugreifen. Gibt es Infos zu einem Gravel oder Cyclecross? Vielleicht gibt auch mal ein paar Infos vom Radon Team?


----------



## danie-dani (30. September 2016)

Jealous-Modelle inklusive Gewichte sind Online...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (3. Oktober 2016)

Mich interessiert wann das Swoop Carbon endlich vorgestellt wird?


----------



## Florian301 (8. Oktober 2016)

@BODOPROBST , @Radon-Bikes 

Könnt ihr jetzt schon etwas zum Worldcup Skeen Carbon sagen? Kommt es, oder eher nicht?

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Florian301 (9. Oktober 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST , @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Könnt ihr jetzt schon etwas zum Worldcup Skeen Carbon sagen? Kommt es, oder eher nicht?
> 
> Danke und ein schönes Wochenende!




Edit, soeben auf FB entdeckt:






*Radon Bikes*
5 Std. · 
Top News: Radon will start with two factory Teams 2017.
Downhill and XCO.
Radon will launch a brandhot Swoop DH Carbon, the ultimate JEALOUS and a marvellous XC Carbon Fully.


----------



## bubbba (10. Oktober 2016)

Swoop 205 Carbon mit Float-Link ? Metric Shock ? Boost Standard ? 
Bodo hau mal bitte paar Infos raus


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Oktober 2016)

bubbba schrieb:


> Swoop 205 Carbon mit Float-Link ? Metric Shock ? Boost Standard ?
> Bodo hau mal bitte paar Infos raus


Hoffe ich kann das bald es gibt kein Float Link würde nicht wirklich Vorteile bringen Metric Shocks stellt RS in frage da sie den Vivid in
Metric 2018 nicht bringen wollen (  wiedermal ist eine reine Marketing Endscheidung man soll den Super Deluxe nehmen ) Boost währe
für das DH auch gut aber alle haben 150er und 157er Laufräder daher wohl bei 157mm lassen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Florian301 (14. Oktober 2016)

@BODOPROBST , @Radon-Bikes 

Könnt ihr jetzt schon etwas zum Worldcup Skeen Carbon sagen? Kommt es 2017, wenn ja wann? 100mm Federweg?

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Lateralus (14. Oktober 2016)

Und was ist mit dem neuen XC/DH Team?


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Oktober 2016)

Bitte um etwas Geduld.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ron101 (15. Oktober 2016)

Hatte in einem Radon FB Post was gelesen von einem Trail Hardtail, hat das was dran ?
Danke für Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubbba (16. Oktober 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hoffe ich kann das bald es gibt kein Float Link würde nicht wirklich Vorteile bringen Metric Shocks stellt RS in frage da sie den Vivid in
> Metric 2018 nicht bringen wollen (  wiedermal ist eine reine Marketing Endscheidung man soll den Super Deluxe nehmen ) Boost währe
> für das DH auch gut aber alle haben 150er und 157er Laufräder daher wohl bei 157mm lassen.   Gruß Bodo



Kannst Du vielleicht verraten , ob sich die Geometrie der ALU Swoop 200 Modelle ändert, oder alles wie 2016 bleibt. ?


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Oktober 2016)

bubbba schrieb:


> Kannst Du vielleicht verraten , ob sich die Geometrie der ALU Swoop 200 Modelle ändert, oder alles wie 2016 bleibt. ?


Es gibt 2017er Swoop 210 keine neue Geo.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Oktober 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Es gibt 2017er Swoop 210 keine neue Geo.  Gruß Bodo


Sorry 200er.


----------



## thewe (18. Oktober 2016)

Hätte mal eine quasi Offtopic frage - kann man sagen, wann und ob die "Top-Modelle" der Trekkingreihe (z. B. TCS 9.0 Disc) in eine letzte Sale-Stufe 15-20% gehen? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## thewe (18. Oktober 2016)

thewe schrieb:


> Hätte mal eine quasi Offtopic frage - kann man sagen, wann und ob die "Top-Modelle" der Trekkingreihe (z. B. TCS 9.0 Disc) in eine letzte Sale-Stufe 15-20% gehen? Danke im Voraus.



Hat sich erledigt, Übereinkunft mit der Hotline getroffen ;-)


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Oktober 2016)

thewe schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt, Übereinkunft mit der Hotline getroffen ;-)





Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jewadi (14. November 2016)

Mmh... Wann kommen denn nun nochmal News zu den neuen Bikes 2017?


----------



## Gatekeeper (14. November 2016)

Bin auch schon ganz gespannt. Möchte gern für meine Dame zu Weihnachten ein 29er unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen, aber leider ist die Auswahl bzw. Information generell ´sehr schlecht. Alte Modelle gibt es keine mehr (in der gewünschten Größe) und neue Modelle für 2017 bzw. deren Verfügbarkeit sind rar gesäht 

Die neue Saison bedeutet für mich persönlich nicht, dass das Rad dann Mai - Juli erworben werden kann .


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. November 2016)

Gatekeeper schrieb:


> Bin auch schon ganz gespannt. Möchte gern für meine Dame zu Weihnachten ein 29er unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen, aber leider ist die Auswahl bzw. Information generell ´sehr schlecht. Alte Modelle gibt es keine mehr (in der gewünschten Größe) und neue Modelle für 2017 bzw. deren Verfügbarkeit sind rar gesäht
> 
> Die neue Saison bedeutet für mich persönlich nicht, dass das Rad dann Mai - Juli erworben werden kann .



Hi,

wir warten sehnsüchtig auf die ersten Fotomuster, welche in den kommenden Tagen/Wochen bei uns eintrudeln sollten. Nach dem Termin im Fotostudio, Freistellen und Aufbereitung der Daten werden wir mit Hochdruck dafür sorgen, dass ab Anfang Dezember die ersten Modelle auf unserer Webseite zu sehen sind. Viele Modelle sind auch bereits ab Dezember lieferbar - dies hängt allerdings von Modell, Größe und Farbe ab.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## frischensbub (14. November 2016)

Danke für die Info...aber...so lange noch ...mir würde schon eine Info reichen ob  es denn ein potentes 29er mit ca. 140mm Federweg am Heck geben wird ?!


----------



## jewadi (14. November 2016)

...oder wird es eine Neuauflage des Slide Carbon 160 geben ? Neue Geo / neuer Rahmen ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. November 2016)

frischensbub schrieb:


> Danke für die Info...aber...so lange noch ...mir würde schon eine Info reichen ob  es denn ein potentes 29er mit ca. 140mm Federweg am Heck geben wird ?!



Hi,

hier könnte das überarbeitete SKEEN sehr gut für dich passen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/skeen-2017-trailbike.812308/

Gruß, Andi


----------



## alvis (14. November 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier könnte das überarbeitete SKEEN sehr gut für dich passen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/skeen-2017-trailbike.812308/
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hi Andi. ...
Das Skeen hat ha gerade erst im Test gegen die NobelBikes ganz gut abgeschnitten. ...
Hut ab

Tut sich denn was im Bereich 
Racefully möglichst aus carbon. ..
Habe die Frage schonmal vor ein paar Wochen gestellt.....
da hat Bodo mich erstmal vertröstet. ..

Gibt's da was spruchreifes?


----------



## Alexhazard (14. November 2016)

Aber wenn ich die Steifigkeitswerte beim neuen Skeen sehe... da bin ich raus! Werden denn nur noch Bikes für 65kg Asketen gebaut? Auch ich mit meinen 104kg fahre gerne Rad, vorzugsweise im Wald!


----------



## frischensbub (15. November 2016)

Für mich ist das Skeen auch nichts, es ist einfach zu schwach auf der Brust, für das was ich brauche.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. November 2016)

alvis schrieb:


> Hi Andi. ...
> Das Skeen hat ha gerade erst im Test gegen die NobelBikes ganz gut abgeschnitten. ...
> Hut ab
> 
> ...



Hi,

spruchreif ist auf jedenfall, dass wir derzeit an einigen interessanten Bikes arbeiten. Leider kann ich Dir keine Details bzw. Zeitplan nennen. Für alle, die den Test vom SKEEN gelesen haben: schaut doch mal, wo das Bike u.a. Punkte ggü. der Konkurrenz gelassen hat...Stichwort Flaschenhalter 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dummeLiese (18. November 2016)

Na also, geht doch Jungs....


----------



## filiale (18. November 2016)

was ist das ?


----------



## siebenacht (18. November 2016)

ENDLICH mal eine korrekte Bikefarbe (bis auf das rote Blingbling).
Gruß 78


----------



## supermanlovers (18. November 2016)

Hoffentlich ist das nicht das 160mm Enduro


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. November 2016)

Geile Schüssel


----------



## supermanlovers (18. November 2016)

Wie es aussieht wieder kein Platz für einen dicken Dämpfer und dann dieser Buckel wie im alten Nomad.
Hoffentlich täusche ich mich.


----------



## dummeLiese (18. November 2016)

...dicke Dämpfer in der Hose


----------



## Vincy (18. November 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das nicht das 160mm Enduro



Sieht aber wie das aktuelle Slide Carbon 160 aus.


----------



## supermanlovers (18. November 2016)

Ist mir eigentlich recht das mir das Enduro nicht zusagt. Sonst hätte ich nicht widerstehen können  Denn  2017 ist schon ein neues DH Bike geplant und da hoffe ich stark auf das Swoop Carbon.

Ich kann die Entscheidung von Bodo aber nicht verstehen dem Dämpfer keine 5mm mehr Platz zu schenken. Mehr würde man für einen Float X2, DB Inline bzw. Coil nicht brauchen. Haben sich ja viele gewünscht. 
Dann muss ich wohl bis 2019 warten oder zu einem anderen Hersteller wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (18. November 2016)

Bodo hatte doch vor einigen Wochen mitgeteilt, dass das Nachfolgemodell sich verzögert weil es da Probleme bei den Prototypen gab.


----------



## supermanlovers (18. November 2016)

Also ist das gar nicht das 2017er Modell? Oder das neue Modell erscheint erst 2018? Macht für mich beides keinen Sinn. Verfügbar vor April 2017 ist ja nicht zwingend nötig.


----------



## Vincy (18. November 2016)

Sieht so aus, dass es 2017 unverändert kommt und der Nachfolger erst 2018.
https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes#!/radonbikes


----------



## ron101 (18. November 2016)

Das Blau der Griffe, passt nicht zum Blau am Rahmen.
Luxus Problem ;-)
Cheers
ron


----------



## Vincy (18. November 2016)

Naja, das Radon Emblem am Steuerrohr ist da auch leicht türkis. 
Ich hätte da die Griffe eher in schwarz genommen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. November 2016)

Das ist nicht unser neues 160er Carbon. Aber unser Slide 160 ist immer noch das beste Bike für Biker die ein AM und ein leichtes Enduro
suchen. Ich kenne davon ganz viele die zwar die Vorteile von 160mm Federweg Gen. wollen auf der anderen Seite alles andere als Hardc.
fahren , schon weil der Job und die Familie das gar nicht zulassen. Aber zum Bike das hat am Heck etwas mehr Prog. und ist Preislich eher
günstig geht von 3399.- bis 4299.-€ und ich finde es schaut gut aus ( habe nichts mit den Farben zu tun ). Das neue wird im hoffe ich zum 
1.5 Vorgestellt ist vom Aussehen ganz anders last euch Überraschen .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (19. November 2016)

Du meinst mit 1.5,  1. Mai 2017?
Cheers
ron


----------



## clucks11 (19. November 2016)

Ein Hallo miteinander,
gibt es bereits Bilder oder Infos, zum ZR Trail Hardtail. Bzw. gibt es das gute Stück in versch. Versionen?


----------



## Foxiwave (21. November 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das ist nicht unser neues 160er Carbon. Aber unser Slide 160 ist immer noch das beste Bike für Biker die ein AM und ein leichtes Enduro
> suchen. Ich kenne davon ganz viele die zwar die Vorteile von 160mm Federweg Gen. wollen auf der anderen Seite alles andere als Hardc.
> fahren , schon weil der Job und die Familie das gar nicht zulassen. Aber zum Bike das hat am Heck etwas mehr Prog. und ist Preislich eher
> günstig geht von 3399.- bis 4299.-€ und ich finde es schaut gut aus ( habe nichts mit den Farben zu tun ). Das neue wird im hoffe ich zum
> 1.5 Vorgestellt ist vom Aussehen ganz anders last euch Überraschen .  Gruß Bodo



Ich liebe meine 10.0er ! Wer GERNE alles selber raufkurbelt (und trägt) und trotzdem die härteren Trails runterwärts nimmt, der mag weder auf ein Skeen noch ein Swoop. Das grösste Problem der Enduroentwicklung ist aus meiner Sicht, dass sich die User immer weiter vom ursprünglichen 50:50 Konzept wegbewegen und eigentlich am Liebsten eine Aufstiegshilfe besteigen. Downhill/Freeride wäre das Label, das dieser Form von sportlichem Anspruch am Besten entspräche. Klingt aber nicht so dynamisch. Es macht jedenfalls wenig Sinn Trailbikes zu bauen, die mit denselben, nur 2cm runtergetravelten, Federelementen unterwegs sind und null Gewicht einsparen. Seit verstellbaren Dämpfungen gibts doch über XC eigenltlich nie Zuviel Federweg !? Das Slide ist mit Sicherheit der beste Kompromiss an Performance, Gewicht und Geometriedaten, den man derzeit bauen kann.
Mehr Reach, mehr Radstand, NOCH niederigeres Tretlager ? Gebt den Swoopern endlich Carbon ! ;-)))


----------



## supermanlovers (21. November 2016)

Foxiwave schrieb:


> Das grösste Problem der Enduroentwicklung ist aus meiner Sicht, dass sich die User immer weiter vom ursprünglichen 50:50 Konzept wegbewegen


Dafür gibts AllMountains. Warum soll ich eine Enduro mit einem größerem Dämpfer bergauf auch schlechter fahren? 

Bodo hat uns ja beruhigt. 1.5. ist für mich auch kein Problem. Dann kann ich bei gefallen über den Winter 2017 etwas neues aufbauen.


----------



## dummeLiese (23. November 2016)

Swoop 170 aus Facebook


----------



## raufgehts (24. November 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> spruchreif ist auf jedenfall, dass wir derzeit an einigen interessanten Bikes arbeiten. Leider kann ich Dir keine Details bzw. Zeitplan nennen. Für alle, die den Test vom SKEEN gelesen haben: schaut doch mal, wo das Bike u.a. Punkte ggü. der Konkurrenz gelassen hat...Stichwort Flaschenhalter
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Was bringt einem das beste Bike wenn der Fahrer verdurstet? 

Aber mal im Ernst, die Kriterien der Tester bzw. der Zeitschriften sind schon manchmal schwer nachzuvollziehen, da wird ein Bike wegen den billigen Reifen abgewertet, ist aber ein Bike Test und kein Reifentest. Eigentlich sollten alle Bikes mit denselben Bedingungen getestet werden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. November 2016)

raufgehts schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten alle Bikes mit denselben Bedingungen getestet werden.



Eigentlich bin ich bei Dir ! Andererseits muss doch jeder Hersteller in der Lage sein das beste "Setup" für sein Bike zu finden.
Der eine kann ja auf Conti setzen, andere auf Schwalbe,wiederrumandere auf Maxxis oder so ... aber letztendlich obliegt es jedem Hersteller selbst was dabei rauskommt.
Auf Biketests in den Bravos würd ich eh nicht so viel geben, die Fakten lesen und alles andere mal nicht so sehr in die Wertung einfliessen lassen.Ob die immer Objektiv sind ? Siehe ADAC !


----------



## dummaberschlau (29. November 2016)

Äh, kann mir jemand verraten, welches Rad der Herr Wichmann hier fährt?


 
Freu mich auf eine Antwort.
Beste Grüße!


----------



## bartos0815 (29. November 2016)

Jedenfalls kein 29er, 27,5er oder plus Bike! Eigentlich ein Bike das unfahrbar ist..,


----------



## ron101 (29. November 2016)

dummaberschlau schrieb:


> Äh, kann mir jemand verraten, welches Rad der Herr Wichmann hier fährt?
> Anhang anzeigen 550878
> Freu mich auf eine Antwort.
> Beste Grüße!



Der fährt ja schon einige Jahre mit nem Radon Dirt/4X Bike.
Vielleicht ein umlackiertes Stiched 
Der Markt für DJ Bikes ist wohl relativ klein, und doch hat jeder grosse Hersteller eines im Angebot. 

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dummaberschlau (29. November 2016)

Ach Mensch... Hatte die leise Hoffnung, dass der Ofen möglicherweise so in´s Line-up 2017 kommt. 
Nun ja, bin trotzdem auf die neuen Modelle gespannt...

Greetz!


----------



## ron101 (29. November 2016)

Haha die hoffnung hatte ich im 2015 auch mal.
Habe dann aber anderweitig ein feines Teil gekauft. 

Cheers
ron


----------



## dummeLiese (30. November 2016)

Slide Plus auf Facebook heute


----------



## clucks11 (30. November 2016)

Gibts schon was vom ZR Trail Hardtail???
Preis, Ausstattung usw.?


----------



## Patrice_F (30. November 2016)

Wann kommt das Swoop DH carbon?


----------



## supermanlovers (30. November 2016)

Darauf bin ich auch schon heiß.


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. Dezember 2016)

Fahrplan für das Swoop Carbon ist Juni Juli Test mit WC Team, Vorstellung zur WM etwa und Lieferung für das Jahr 1018. Ist nicht nur 
eine Carbon Variante des Swoop 200 sondern ein ganz neues Bike mit neuen Federungssystem .	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## Patrice_F (1. Dezember 2016)

Oh nein schade, dann bin ich raus, dachte das wird auf die Saison 2017 lieferbar sein... 

Schade, janu, dann wirds eben das Propain Rage CF...


----------



## Vincy (1. Dezember 2016)

*Slide Carbon 140 2017



 


 



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (1. Dezember 2016)

nice


----------



## jewadi (4. Dezember 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Fahrplan für das Swoop Carbon ist Juni Juli Test mit WC Team, Vorstellung zur WM etwa und Lieferung für das Jahr 1018. Ist nicht nur
> eine Carbon Variante des Swoop 200 sondern ein ganz neues Bike mit neuen Federungssystem .	 Gruß Bodo



Hi Bodo,


Ich habe nochmal ne Frage zum Fahrplan...
Slide Carbon 160 kommt JETZT erstmal mit neuen Farben und dann zum Mai '17 KOMPLETT NEU ?

Vielen Dank  
Beste Grüße


----------



## supermanlovers (4. Dezember 2016)

Hat er doch schon gesagt. Post 142


----------



## Foxiwave (5. Dezember 2016)

jewadi schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> 
> 
> Ich habe nochmal ne Frage zum Fahrplan...
> ...



In Post 142 hiess es Vorstellung 1.5..
Auslieferung ist offen, aber sicher nicht zum Saisonstart, sonst hätte Bodo ja nicht erklären müssen,
dass sie die Prototypen nicht rechtzeitig fertig hatten. Bin ja nur froh, dass ich nicht gewartet hab.
Dass Radon dieses Frühjahr voll lieferfähig war, war schon eine starke Nebenbedingung zum Kauf. Jeffsy Hype im vollen Gange


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Dezember 2016)

Foxiwave schrieb:


> In Post 142 hiess es Vorstellung 1.5..
> Auslieferung ist offen, aber sicher nicht zum Saisonstart, sonst hätte Bodo ja nicht erklären müssen,
> dass sie die Prototypen nicht rechtzeitig fertig hatten. Bin ja nur froh, dass ich nicht gewartet hab.
> Dass Radon dieses Frühjahr voll lieferfähig war, war schon eine starke Nebenbedingung zum Kauf. Jeffsy Hype im vollen Gange


Grade das Bike sehe ich als gegen Stück zum jetzigen 160er das neue eher bei der Ziege nur besser Bergauf was aber auch nicht schwer ist.
Und wenn man Ausblendet das es 160mm Federweg hat macht es im direkten Vergleich das auch Super ( Handling,Speed,Bergauf und Spaß
im Trail ) aber erfordert ein gewisses um die ecke Denken. Das neue 160er wird wohl nicht vor Juni- Juli lieferbar sein das ist richtig unser
Leute wollten halt diesen Bike ein ganz neue Form mitgeben .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Vincy (9. Dezember 2016)

*Swoop 170 7.0 2017  2399€



 


 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (9. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schön das Swoop.
Nächste Woche sollte es wohl losgehen mit der Vorstellung der neuen Modelle.
Cheers
ron


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Dezember 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Sehr schön das Swoop.
> Nächste Woche sollte es wohl losgehen mit der Vorstellung der neuen Modelle.
> Cheers
> ron


----------



## latte666 (12. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich warte auch schon auf die Vorstellung eines Slide Carbon 130-140mm mit 29er Laufrädern.........
Hoffe das gelingt irgendwann!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bin das Jeffsy schon gefahren und war total begeistert. Allerdings stört am Jeffsy dass man nur so ne kleine Trinkflasche mitnehmen kann. Also wenn, plant nicht so eine Geo wo der Dämpfer irgendwo unnötig in der Mitte sitzt und man verdursten muss.....  ;-))

Gruß Christian


----------



## der bergfloh (12. Dezember 2016)

@ Radon
Hat das skeen trail 27.5 2017 den gleichen Rahmen wie 2016?
Warum habt ihr keine Fox 34 am trail 10 verbaut?
Hätte meiner Meinung nach besser zum Zusatz Trail gepasst


----------



## dummeLiese (12. Dezember 2016)




----------



## der Digge (12. Dezember 2016)

Kein Slide 130 mehr?


----------



## Lateralus (12. Dezember 2016)

Wo ist das superleichte Jealous? Und wo ist das XC Carbonfully?


----------



## filiale (12. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde sagen ich schaue nochmal in 2 Wochen auf der Homepage. Keine Ahnung warum die Hersteller immer vorschnell irgend was rausbringen müssen was noch nicht vollständig ist...bringt niemand etwas.


----------



## dummeLiese (12. Dezember 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen ich schaue nochmal in 2 Wochen auf der Homepage. Keine Ahnung warum die Hersteller immer vorschnell irgend was rausbringen müssen was noch nicht vollständig ist...bringt niemand etwas.


Bringen sie es jetzt, maulen die dudes jetzt, bringen sie es in 14 Tagen, maulen sie in 14 Tagen, bringen sie es gar nicht, maulen sie auch - Maulen gehört zum Zeitgeist


----------



## bartos0815 (12. Dezember 2016)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wo ist das superleichte Jealous? Und wo ist das XC Carbonfully?


Xc fully vlt 2017 irgendwann. Sl ht kommt sicher demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (12. Dezember 2016)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Bringen sie es jetzt, maulen die dudes jetzt, bringen sie es in 14 Tagen, maulen sie in 14 Tagen, bringen sie es gar nicht, maulen sie auch - Maulen gehört zum Zeitgeist


du hast recht.aber mit einer unfertigen homepage kann niemand etwas anfangen.dann kommen gaaaaanz viele fragen und somit noch mehr arbeit auf euch zu.damit tut ihr euch ja selbst keinen gefallen.

sent from smartphone


----------



## ron101 (13. Dezember 2016)

Was man bis jetzt von den Bildern her sieht, Kompliment an die Designer schauen echt hübsch aus die Bikes.
Finde es cool, dass man von der papageienhaften Lackierung vom letzten Jahr weggekommen ist.

Cheers
ron


----------



## souldriver (13. Dezember 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Was man bis jetzt von den Bildern her sieht, Kompliment an die Designer schauen echt hübsch aus die Bikes.
> Finde es cool, dass man von der papageienhaften Lackierung vom letzten Jahr weggekommen ist.


Finde ich auch. Das Slide Carbon 160 10.0 ist sowohl von der Ausstattung, als auch von der Farbgebung genau mein Ding. Fast schade, dass ich schon zwei Trailbikes habe


----------



## All_mtn (13. Dezember 2016)

In einer der letzten Ausgaben des Bike Magazins, war ein "Custom" Skeen Trail getestet.
Im Infokasten wurde ein Preis von 999€ für den Rahmen angegeben.
Bedeutet das, dass es Rahmensets für das Skeen Trail geben wird ?
Wäre ne coole Sache für den Preis.


----------



## jackz (13. Dezember 2016)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Xc fully vlt 2017 irgendwann. Sl ht kommt sicher demnächst


Auf facebook hieß es dazu: "
Andre Brosen Vermisse das deutlich unter 9 kg angekündigte Fully XC Carbon Marathon Bike?
21 Std. · _Bearbeitet_



Radon Bikes Prototyp kommt im Januar"

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob das Teil  nur in 29" oder auch 27.5" kommt?


----------



## dummaberschlau (13. Dezember 2016)

Äh, frage mich gerade ob das Slide 9.0 ersatzlos aus dem 2017er Programm gestrichen wurde? Kommt dafür nur noch im Sinne von ausschließlich das Slide 9.0+ ins Angebot? Oder findet die Einführung lediglich ein paar Wochen später statt?
Danke,
der dummaberschlau


----------



## P4LL3R (16. Dezember 2016)

Gut, dass ich nicht auf die neuen Modelle gewartet hab. Bis jetzt ist nichts für mich dabei. Mir ist die Ausstattung ein bisschen zu sehr Shimano und 2-Fach-Lastig. Beim Slide Plus war ja bei einer Messe von einem Fox Factory Fahrwerk und einer Shimano/SRAM-Mix die Rede, jetzt ist aber was ganz anderes draus geworden 

Naja, ich werd hoffentlich auch mit meinem anderen Bike glücklich.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Dezember 2016)

hmpf....das neue 150 8.0er gleich 200€ teurer gemacht und dann eine schlechtere Ausstattung ( z.B. Bremse ) .... ihr baut immer noch sehr gute Bikes mit vernünftigem Preis / Leistungsverhältnis, aber da habt ihr an "Unschlagbarkeit" was preis / Leistung angeht zur Konkurrenz verloren. Schade ..... woran's auch immer liegen mag 

wobei das Slide+ halt ich mal im Auge, vielleicht kommt in den nächsten Jahren noch mal was "poppiges" an Farben .... dann wäre ich gewählt ein Radonaut zu bleiben


----------



## fone (23. Dezember 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> hda habt ihr an "Unschlagbarkeit" was preis / Leistung angeht zur Konkurrenz verloren. Schade ..... woran's auch immer liegen mag


Ein identischer Satz steht im Canyon Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Dezember 2016)

Nur ohne Rechtschreibfehler 
Vielleicht liegts dran das die "Versender" die Preisspanne zwischen "Versenderbike" und "Fachhandelbike" etwas verringern wollen.
Kein Wunder, die Bikes werden denen ja auch aus den Händen gerissen wie warme Semmel.


----------



## fone (25. Dezember 2016)

Ah, ich hatte das auf Versender Konkurrenz bezogen.  Keine Ahnung wie sich die Preise der Händler Marken entwickeln.
Hm, das Santa Cruz Nomad kostet eigentlich noch das selbe wie vor 2 Jahren...


----------



## boulderro (25. Dezember 2016)

Kommen die SL-Modelle heuer doch nicht mehr


----------



## olihT (29. Dezember 2016)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das SKEEN TRAIL das einzige 29er Fully ist oder tut sich da noch was?


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Dezember 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Ah, ich hatte das auf Versender Konkurrenz bezogen.  Keine Ahnung wie sich die Preise der Händler Marken entwickeln.
> Hm, das Santa Cruz Nomad kostet eigentlich noch das selbe wie vor 2 Jahren...


Bei einigen Marken im hoch Preis Bereich konnten die etwa 30% Preissteigerung wohl aufgefangen werden. Warum??   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Dezember 2016)

olihT schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass das SKEEN TRAIL das einzige 29er Fully ist oder tut sich da noch was?


Richtig aber wir haben da einiges wo die Entwicklung schon abgeschlossen ist. Aber erst ende 2017 Lieferbar.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxiwave (29. Dezember 2016)

Slide Carbon 10.0 29 wär mein Weihnachtswunsch 2017 ;-)


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Dezember 2016)

Foxiwave schrieb:


> Slide Carbon 10.0 29 wär mein Weihnachtswunsch 2017 ;-)


Denke dass das zu erfüllen ist mit ein 2018er Bike.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## OnTheFly (29. Dezember 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Denke dass das zu erfüllen ist mit ein 2018er Bike.  Gruß Bodo


Dann aber hoffentlich mit => 140mm Federweg und steifen Rahmen [emoji16] 

Guten Rutsch und ein gesundes sturzfreies 2017.


----------



## Foxiwave (29. Dezember 2016)

P.S. ich finde die Jeffsys zu schwer - mein Slide 10.0er wiegt 11.7 und ich denke dass 29 immer noch die 12er Marke unterbieten könnte. Meine Minions in 29 sind jedenfalls vom Gewicht eher leichter als die 27.5.


----------



## ron101 (29. Dezember 2016)

Der $ Kurs hat bestimmt was zur Teuerung im Bikesektor beigetragen, ebenso der Yuan, da er ja halb an den $ gekoppelt ist/war.

Cheers
ron


----------



## OnTheFly (29. Dezember 2016)

Foxiwave schrieb:


> P.S. ich finde die Jeffsys zu schwer - mein Slide 10.0er wiegt 11.7 und ich denke dass 29 immer noch die 12er Marke unterbieten könnte. Meine Minions in 29 sind jedenfalls vom Gewicht eher leichter als die 27.5.


Das Skeen Trail hat die Lücke mit 130mm Fw besetzt; ich denke ein neues Slide 29 wird mind. 140mm Fw haben. Wenn es ein potenteres Trailbike werden soll dann wird das mit unter 13kg wohl nichts werden und wäre m.E. ein sehr schlechtes Kompromiss wenn es zu leicht und dadurch weniger stabil wird. 

Nächstes Jahr plane ich mit einem neuen Bike; aktuell finde ich das Jeffsy CF und Trek Fuel Ex CF als die besten Optionen. Ein potenteres Slide 29 wäre sicherlich eine bessere? Alternative


----------



## ron101 (29. Dezember 2016)

Der Unterschied von 27.5 auf 29 ist doch nicht wirklich grösser als von 26 auf 27.5 ;-)
Also wieso mehr Masse bewegen wenn nicht nötig? Wenn dann nur am VR 29.

Cheers
ron


----------



## danis7 (29. Dezember 2016)

der Digge schrieb:


> Kein Slide 130 mehr?


Ja ja
Warum kündigen Sie Slide 130 29er? Es war die beste Trail / AM bike, travel 130/140, Aluminium und guten Preis. Skeen Trail ersetzen ihn.


----------



## fone (3. Januar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bei einigen Marken im hoch Preis Bereich konnten die etwa 30% Preissteigerung wohl aufgefangen werden. Warum??   Gruß Bodo


Ich hab die Komponentenpreise von den erwähnten Santa Cruz-Kompkettbikes 15/16/17 nicht verglichen und auch nicht die genaue Ausstattung. Sicher gibts da auch Preissteigerungen.

Eigentlich sehe ich das auch so, dass es überall deutliche Preiserhöhungen gegeben hat. Auch abseits der Fahrradbranche. Wieso sollte das an uns spurlos vorüber gehen? Der Outdoor-Bereich hat sogar schon ein Jahr vor "Euch" um gefühlte 30-50% angezogen.



ron101 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied von 27.5 auf 29 ist doch nicht wirklich grösser als von 26 auf 27.5 ;-)


Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## ron101 (3. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?



Meine subjektive Meinung, da ich unteranderem die 3 Radgössen alle schonmal gefahren bin.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (3. Januar 2017)

Oh, die neue Homepageoptik von Radon erinnert aber sehr an die Konkurrenz aus Koblenz, finde ich aber besser als die alte Optik.

Auch die Farbdesigns der Bikes haben sich in die richtige Richtung geändert. Teilweise wird sogar ein Bikemodell in zwei verschiedenen Farbdesigns angeboten. Finde ich richtig jut.
Auf das Swoop 170 9.0 und 10.0 bin ich gespannt. Muss mir jetzt echt Gedanken machen, ob klassisch zweifach oder neumodern Eagle.

Gruß 78


----------



## fone (3. Januar 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Meine subjektive Meinung, da ich unteranderem die 3 Radgössen alle schonmal gefahren bin.
> 
> Cheers
> ron


So kann die subjektive Meinung täuschen. Der Unterschied im Durchmesser von 27,5 zu 29 ist ja viel größer als von 26 zu 27.5.


----------



## ron101 (3. Januar 2017)

@fone 
Das ist auf dem Papier so ;-)
Auf dem Trail hmm...

Cheers
ron


----------



## fone (3. Januar 2017)

Nein, ist auch in der Realität so.  
Da lässt sich die Physik leider nicht überlisten.


----------



## ron101 (3. Januar 2017)

@fone 
Möchte da kein Glaubenskrieg um Laufradgrössen, von denen gibt es schon genug.
Mein subjektives Empfinden (nicht auf dem Papier) auf dem Trail, empfand ich den Unterschied zwischen 27.5" zu 29" nicht um Welten grösser als von 26" zu 27.5" 

Cheers
ron


----------



## fone (4. Januar 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> @fone
> Möchte da kein Glaubenskrieg um Laufradgrössen, von denen gibt es schon genug.
> Mein subjektives Empfinden (nicht auf dem Papier) auf dem Trail, empfand ich den Unterschied zwischen 27.5" zu 29" nicht um Welten grösser als von 26" zu 27.5"
> 
> ...


Für mich ist halt den Unterschied von 26 zu 27,5 schon sehr gering und der Unterschied von 27,5 zu 29 deutlicher. Zb beim Giant Trance 26 zu 27,5.
27,5 zu 29 konnte ich nicht direkt vergleichen, zumindest nicht am gleichen Bike. Bei verschiedenen Bikes mit unterschiedlicher Geo, Enduro vs XC oder so, finde ich einen echten Vergleich schwierig. Aber dass man auf einem 29er sitzt merkt man eigentlich schon.


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Für mich ist halt den Unterschied von 26 zu 27,5 schon sehr gering und der Unterschied von 27,5 zu 29 deutlicher. Zb beim Giant Trance 26 zu 27,5.
> 27,5 zu 29 konnte ich nicht direkt vergleichen, zumindest nicht am gleichen Bike. Bei verschiedenen Bikes mit unterschiedlicher Geo, Enduro vs XC oder so, finde ich einen echter Vergleich schwierig. Aber dass man auf einem 29er sitzt merkt man eigentlich schon.[/Q
> Sehe ich ähnlich . Was man beachten sollte bei 29" dass das Laufradgewicht noch wichtiger ist wie bei den anderen Laufradgr., wer also ein
> Bike kaufen will das günstig und schnell sein soll ist mit der der kleineren Laufradgr. besser dran.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## ron101 (6. Januar 2017)

Stimmt, die Trägheit bei Beschleunigung und das Mehrgewicht auf dem Hinterrad merkt man mehr als der verbesserte Überolleffekt.

Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (8. Januar 2017)

Gibt es bereits einige insider Infos, Prototyp Foto oder so, zum neuen 160er welches im Sommer erscheinen soll?
Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (9. Januar 2017)

hat das 2017 Slide Carbon 160 Boost Standart oder noch normal
beim 10.0er Modell steht dabei Boost und bei denn anderen nicht
weiß das wer?


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. Januar 2017)

Die 2017er Slide haben kein Boost , das kommende neue ja.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## steffenbecki (22. Januar 2017)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Oh, die neue Homepageoptik von Radon erinnert aber sehr an die Konkurrenz aus Koblenz, finde ich aber besser als die alte Optik.
> 
> Auch die Farbdesigns der Bikes haben sich in die richtige Richtung geändert. Teilweise wird sogar ein Bikemodell in zwei verschiedenen Farbdesigns angeboten. Finde ich richtig jut.
> Auf das Swoop 170 9.0 und 10.0 bin ich gespannt. Muss mir jetzt echt Gedanken machen, ob klassisch zweifach oder neumodern Eagle.
> ...


wenn du nicht auf das gewicht schaust und günstige verschleißteile haben möchtest nimm shimano 2 x 11 . was sram da verlangt ist ne frechheit. auch wenn die performance der schaltung super ist....


----------



## steffenbecki (22. Januar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die 2017er Slide haben kein Boost , das kommende neue ja.  Gruß Bodo


sehr schön dann warte ich noch ein wenig. macht dann keinen sinn das aktuelle zu nehmen.

ich hab mal was von einem Trailhardtail gelesen das irgendwann kommen ? stimmt  das ?

ich muss sagen mancher der bikes sehen echt gut aus farblich. das swoop 170 9.0 gefällt mir. der lrs der da drauf ist wäre der mit 28/33 mm ? weiter so und nicht immer diese farbliche durcheinander .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Januar 2017)

da siehste mal wie verschieden die "jeschmäcker" sin
Ich mochte z.B. das farbliche aus den Jahrgängen 2013 mit dem schön jerön und blau.
Watt hamse jetzt noch ? Der größte Teilschnödes schwarz mit paar kleinen Farbakzenten, dann Opa-silba, eins in knalle rot(wobei das mit der Kombi rot und orange eigentlich ein no-go ist ) un den Plaste Bomber in grau blau.
Son richtig behämmert farblichen Rahmen sucht man vergebens. Aber wahrscheinlich orientiert sichs an "der breiten Masse" so aujeflipptes Zeuchs verkauft sich wahrscheinlich nit so jut


----------



## ron101 (23. Januar 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> s
> 
> ich hab mal was von einem Trailhardtail gelesen das irgendwann kommen ? stimmt  das ?
> 
> i



Hatte ich mir auch gewünscht, allerdings mittlerweile anderweitig eins besorgt.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (23. Januar 2017)

Wird das neue Slide 160 bei ein Reach um 420mm (M) ein Sitzrohr nicht länger als 420mm haben?
Ich würde gerne mal ein Radon ausprobieren, aber die vergleichsweise langen Sitzrohre machen das für mich nicht möglich.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## nomadww (24. Januar 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Hatte ich mir auch gewünscht, allerdings mittlerweile anderweitig eins besorgt.
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Irgendwie wird diese Frage nach einem Trail Hardtail, die seit Wochen immer wieder aufkommt, konsequent ignoriert... *g

Entweder ist das für Radon zuviel Nische (was ich mir vorstellen könnte), oder es kommt eine Überraschung.


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Januar 2017)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Wird das neue Slide 160 bei ein Reach um 420mm (M) ein Sitzrohr nicht länger als 420mm haben?
> Ich würde gerne mal ein Radon ausprobieren, aber die vergleichsweise langen Sitzrohre machen das für mich nicht möglich.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


Reach 438mm Sitzrohr 425mm.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## cryzz (24. Januar 2017)

Also, wenn ich hier die Aussagen von Bodo so lese, dann hoffe ich auf ein Slide 160 29“. Und bitte dann auch mit 160 mm Federweg und nicht nur 150mm.

Mal abwarten...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Januar 2017)

cryzz schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich hier die Aussagen von Bodo so lese, dann hoffe ich auf ein Slide 160 29“. Und bitte dann auch mit 160 mm Federweg und nicht nur 150mm.
> 
> Mal abwarten...
> 
> ...


Ein 29" mit echten 160 ist kein Slide mehr. Sollte aber als Swoop kommen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## OnTheFly (24. Januar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ein 29" mit echten 160 ist kein Slide mehr. Sollte aber als Swoop kommen.   Gruß Bodo


Wann in etwa soll das 29er Swoop kommen?  Noch eine Carbonvariante dazu und ich bin zu 99% wieder dabei [emoji7]


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Januar 2017)

OnTheFly schrieb:


> Wann in etwa soll das 29er Swoop kommen?  Noch eine Carbonvariante dazu und ich bin zu 99% wieder dabei [emoji7]


Mein Vorarbeiten daran sind abgeschlossen. Front Rahmen bei 29" aus Carbon aber wann sowas bei uns umgesetzt wird ?? sollte mit den
Up-Date des 170er auf 230/65 zusammen geschehen .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ~joe~ (25. Januar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Reach 438mm Sitzrohr 425mm.   Gruß Bodo


 
Und Lenkwinkel?


----------



## nomadww (26. Januar 2017)

nomadww schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird diese Frage nach einem Trail Hardtail, die seit Wochen immer wieder aufkommt, konsequent ignoriert... *g
> 
> Entweder ist das für Radon zuviel Nische (was ich mir vorstellen könnte), oder es kommt eine Überraschung.



ich zitiere mich mal selbst... focus baut jetzt auch eins (na gut, das mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel haben die nicht so ganz verstanden), warum hier totschweigen? ein simples "nein, ist doof" reicht doch.

Edit sagt:

Wunschliste:
Sitzwinkel 74 Grad
Lenkwinkel 67 Grad
Sitzrohrlänge in XL ca. 52cm (wenigstens nen xl wär mal was)
Umwerfertauglich
Geometrie für 130mm Gabel
Front nicht zu hoch
Reach lang genug, dass große Leute auch kurze Vorbauten fahren können
Alu!!! (in Stahl gibts das ja)
Günstig wär auch cool


----------



## Berschbobb (27. Januar 2017)

New carbon xc fully ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulsurfer84 (28. Januar 2017)

Berschbobb schrieb:


> New carbon xc fully ?


nöö... sieht schwer nachem morion fully vom vorherigen arbeitgeber, stöckli, aus..


----------



## danie-dani (8. Februar 2017)

Neues XC Fully?


----------



## boarderking (8. Februar 2017)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 572779
> 
> Neues XC Fully?


Denn Reifen nach eher ein vollgefedertes rennrad


----------



## Florian301 (8. Februar 2017)

Das ist doch das Stöckli Bike einfach nur ",umgelabelt"?!?!...


----------



## Berschbobb (8. Februar 2017)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Stöckli Bike einfach nur ",umgelabelt"?!?!...


Ja ist es auch


----------



## Florian301 (8. Februar 2017)

Berschbobb schrieb:


> Ja ist es auch



...naja...Kann man so machen,...


----------



## pinkunicorn (9. Februar 2017)

ab wann wird es dsa Swoop 170 10.0 HD geben?


----------



## Vincy (10. Februar 2017)

new 2017er *Radon Slide 160 Carbon*
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/spotted-radons-revised-slide-160-carbon.html

It looks like Radon are working on an updated version of their carbon Slide 160 - a few photos of the new frame shape were recently sent our way. Like its predecessor, the bike still uses a Horst Link suspension design, but the chainstay and seatstay pivots have been designed so that they appear flush with the frame, a look that brings to mind the appearance of the current Rocky Mountain Slayer. The top tube shape has also been altered - the way that the tube splits before joining the seat tube gives it a very unique look.
The Slide's rear shock is now affixed to the swingarm with a trunnion mount, usually a clear indicator that a metric sized damper is being used. There are rumored to be versions in the works for both 27.5" and 29" wheels, although final details have yet to be announced.


----------



## Rick7 (10. Februar 2017)

UI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (10. Februar 2017)

FETT, das ist der geilste Rahmen, den ich je gesehen habe. Hat etwas von Stealth-Flugzeugen.
Sehr geil. Auch die Farbe ist der Hammer, stealth durch und durch.

Aber ist wohl leider nur ein Modell, denn drehen könnten sich die Lager am Horstlink und an der Sitzstrebe nicht.

Gruß 78


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. Februar 2017)

edit.. zu spät.


----------



## OnTheFly (10. Februar 2017)

Schaut in der Tat sehr gut aus!!!
Das mit den Lagern am Hinterbau sehe ich aber anders; die können sich sehr wohl drehen. Man erkennt die Aussparungen die eine Bewegung beim Einfedern erlauben würde. Designtechnisch sehr gut gelöst.


----------



## bartos0815 (10. Februar 2017)

Modellbau pur? Wenn er so kommt wirds aber echt super


----------



## P4LL3R (10. Februar 2017)

Schaut echt geil aus und die Farbe passt auch perfekt [emoji7]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cube_Heinz (10. Februar 2017)

Mein Sparschwein zittert schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (14. Februar 2017)

Sehr schöner Prototyp. Derzeit einer der schönsten Rahmen.
Ein paar Details wären wirklich super. 650B oder 29"?
Das Teil als 29" Enduro wäre mega nice.
Kann sich @Radon-Bikes oder @BODOPROBST äussern bezüglich ein paar Details?
Die Gemeinde freut sich!


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (14. Februar 2017)

Nur noch Boah ... voll geil ...und ich wollte nie wieder ein anderes Radl kaufen ...


----------



## fone (14. Februar 2017)

Das ist doch nur so ein geschnitzes Modell um die grobe Rahmenform zu checken?


----------



## Igetyou (14. Februar 2017)

Ja denke auch,dass es sich um ein nicht fahrbares Modell handelt.
Jedoch sollte Radon mal ein richtiges Geschoss mit new school GEO entwickeln!


----------



## powjoke (14. Februar 2017)

Ulala wenn das Rad so kommt, mit moderner Geo a la Strive und nem strafferen Hinterbau steht das nächste Rad fest


----------



## Igetyou (14. Februar 2017)

Ja in 29" schön flach und Lang.
Richtiges Hämmergerät wäre was)


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (14. Februar 2017)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 572779
> 
> Neues XC Fully?



@Radon-Bikes 

habt ihr die rechte von stöckli für das neue xc fully gekauft?
ich persönlich fände es ein cleverer zug:
- top bike
- stöckli erwägt ausstieg aus bike business
- reduziert time to market
- wird mit euren stückzahlen und dem direktversand (hoffentlich) auch für normalsterbliche bezahlbar

bin auf dein feedback gespannt... ;-)


----------



## Gyver (12. August 2017)

Ist bei Radon eigentlich auch irgendwann ein E-Enduro mit aktueller Geo geplant, sowie das Merida EOne oder das Stevens Sledge?
Das 140er geht ja schon mal langsam in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. August 2017)

Stell deine Frage noch mal hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-modellneuheiten-2018.850806/

Da ist sie besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. August 2017)

Gyver schrieb:


> Ist bei Radon eigentlich auch irgendwann ein E-Enduro mit aktueller Geo geplant, sowie das Merida EOne oder das Stevens Sledge?
> Das 140er geht ja schon mal langsam in die richtige Richtung.



Hi,

wir werden das 140 ein wenig "aufbohren" um noch mehr Fahrspaß zu generieren.

Ein richtiges E-Enduro mit klassischen 160 oder mehr Millimeter Federweg, dafür brauchen wir noch etwas Zeit. Von dem her kann ich dir hier noch nichts konkretes sagen.

Grüße, Uli.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (14. August 2017)

Schade.
Wäre im Moment im E Bereich n richtiges Brett wenn ein Versender was aktuelles am Start hätte.


----------

